# Generic HQI Double-ended ballast and lamp holder source?



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi All,

When I Google on "HQI ballast" I get a bunch of aquarium supply sites. Is there a generic electrical supply house online that sells HQI double-ended lamp holders and ballasts? I want to make my own retrofit and it doesn't have to be pretty. I'll probably buy the lamp itself from an aquarium shop unless the generic electrical supply sites carry them in the flavor we like. Looking for a 150 watt ballast/lamp/lamp holder.

TW


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

150 Double ended use a ANSI M81 spec Ballast
Advance 72C5481, 72C54C1, 71A5480, 71A5486, 71A5490 and 71A54C0 

The base type is R7s for 150w

There is no such thing as an HQI Ballast, it's a marketing term for ANSI M8x type ballasts commonly used in the Aquarium industry.


----------

